
Getting Started in Star Lisp (1991) [pdf] - tosh
http://people.csail.mit.edu/bradley/cm5docs/nov06/GettingStartedinStarLisp.pdf
======
mrbill
I wonder if it would be possible to build starlisp-simulator on a modern
platform and thereby "emulate" / simulate a CM...

The Wikipedia page says it was ported to CL in '01, but the links are
old/dead.

EDIT: aha. [https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/ai-
repository/ai/lang/...](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/ai-
repository/ai/lang/lisp/impl/starlisp/)

------
jshaqaw
CM-2 was a magnificent machine I had the honor of getting some access to in my
late high school years.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I used Star Lisp to prototype code before running it on the simpler SIMD CM-1.
Good times.

~~~
rst
CM-2 was also SIMD, but with different hardware (in particular, it had an
actual hardware FPU associated with each group of 32 bit-serial processors).
CM-5 was the MIMD version (nodes were SPARCs with a custom vector processor
add-on).

------
IronBacon
A somewhat related article about the rise and fall of Thinking Machines:
[https://www.inc.com/magazine/19950915/2622.html](https://www.inc.com/magazine/19950915/2622.html)

------
convolvatron
star lisp and to a lesser extent c star was pretty convenient if you had a
problem that looked like that. i wonder if there is a useful gpu analog.

------
drhodes
This looks like the predecessor to starlogo!

